

Housing Crisis Hits Blacks Hardest - zephyrfalcon
http://www.cnn.com/2010/LIVING/10/19/inam.housing.foreclosure.money/index.html

======
ilkhd2
Oh, how come? You are serious? We did not know that.

Sarcastically, of course.

